# Plastic Hellgrammites



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

This year I plan on spending some time fishing for gills and sunfish. I was thinking about trying some plastic hellgarmmites. Do think they will work, what brand would you recommend? I plan on fishing small ponds and some streams. Any other small plastics stand out, I have a bunch of small twister tail grubs.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Case hellgramites are great! I use them in the creek for smallies but have never used them in ponds or any place else. I have caught eveything in the creek on them. They have 2 sizes, i think 2" and 3", I like the smaller size. Small Mad Man crawdad tubes work great in the creek for smallies also, I think the ones I use are 2".


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

The smallies would be a plus, last year I used more plastics than in the past. The thing is, I have not used them enough to know what type is the best. I still have a lot to learn about there use. Do I have to order the case helgarmmites on line or is there a bait shop that has them in central ohio?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I got them 2 or 3 years ago and had to order them on line, there may be some place around here that has them now. I think I saw them at Bass Pro once also. I fish them just like a real hellgramite, either on a plain hook under a slip bobber or on a small jig.


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

My plastics sponsor is case plastics www.madtoms.com awesome smallie baits, you must check them out, Kelly


----------

